# 2012 Giant Yukon FX $700 VS 2014 Talon 27.5 4 $700



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

I will be going uphill quite a bit but there is a big discount on the yukon. I just can't decide which is a better buy....


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

Are they both brand new?

Just based off of original MSRP it looks like the Yukon is the better value with the original MSRP of $1050.

From what I can tell the Yukon is a full suspension bike (or has a rear suspension) and the Talon is a front suspension/hardtail. Not sure if that affects your decision and how you will be using the bikes.

Without knowing much about bikes and if both bikes are brand new with lbs support I'd get the Yukon.

Here is the bicycle blue book value for the Yukon but it is probably assuming that it is used too:
2012 Giant Yukon FX - New and Used Bike Value

If the Yukon is used, I might still consider it but it would depend on the condition and might ask them to go lower on the price, depending on how much you want it. I'm not sure if you would be able to negotiate the Talon a little bit more.

This is all just based off of the price of the bikes and I'm not familar with either one or the components and what type of bike would be good for riding uphill.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

Both are brand new


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

at the local LBS


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Ride both and see which you prefer. With that being said my girlfriend started with and kept her 2011 Yukon. The bike has over 3000 mtb miles and she raced a full season this year including the 5 points 50 and Swank. Hell she has even done the Pisgah enduro on it. I have tried to get her to upgrade for the last year but she refuses. I have put a Recon gold fork, Shimano 2x10, and Shimano brakes on it. At 28 pounds I joke that she has the most blinged out Yukon on the planet. I don't think you can go wrong with it.

I started on a Giant Talon a few years ago and loved it. Best climbing bike I have ever had. But I have a 44 year old back and it beat the hell out of me so I moved to an Anthem x29.

Good luck!


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

I just looked into it further. Apparently the Yukon is a lower end FS bike with lower end parts. Okay value for the money when looking at full suspension bikes. Plus it sounds like hardtails are better for going uphill. Didn't look too much into the Talon.

So I still like the Yukon for the price. But without negotiating for a new bike before, I think they can do better on the price for the Talon.

It sounds like the Talon might suit your purposes more, but that discount on the Yukon is kind of appealing. I'm not sure how much the rear suspension affects going uphills, like you need.

What's your experience and what kind of rides do you do, to give other people a better idea on which one might be better for you? When you say uphill what do you mean?


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am just starting to Mountain Bike again. I am still shaky on going down too fast. I know I will be climbing a lot. I think I can get the talon for 600. Its just that Yukon price that is hanging me up.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

By uphill, I mean climbing 3000 feet to get to the fun parts of the ride in Socal.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Much as I hate to admit it, my FS is better on the way up than my hardtail.

The Yukon FX is about the best-regarded FS in that price range. Price range being a big caveat. I don't have saddle time on it myself.

What forks are on each bike? Still have your old bike? Can you test-ride on trails?


----------



## nmum (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are the specs for the bikes that he is looking at:
Talon 27.5 4 (2014) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
SR Suntour XCT MLO, w/lockout, 100mm travel

Yukon FX (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
SR Suntour XCM V3 w/ Lockout, 100mm Travel

I'm not sure if the Giant Air mentioned in the specs is the rear shock.

Since the Talon comes with hydraulic brakes, I assume that means the rest of the components are higher end compared to the Yukon, which comes with mechanical brakes. Personally I prefer mechanical brakes, due to its simplicity(but have no experience with hydraulics), but I guess the rear shock/suspension might balance out the complicated parts on the bike compared to the Talon.

Also Orthoguy brings up a good point in test riding the bikes. If one of them doesn't fit well, there's no point in considering it.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

The thing I say about the Yukon is that it is too cheap for a FS bike. Buy the Talon, it has better components and is a better frame. The Yukon has no rear lockout anyway.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Talon, a cheap FS is a waste of money.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The thing I say about the Yukon is that it is too cheap for a FS bike. Buy the Talon, it has better components and is a better frame. The Yukon has no rear lockout anyway.


Better frame? I disagree, the frame is fantastic on the Yukon. The rear suspension is a carbon copy of the Maestro and the rear "Giant air" shock while it does not have a lock out, works surprisingly well. 3000 mtb miles on ours and we have yet to have to rebuild it. I certainly don't get that mileage on my RP's and RP2's between rebuilds.

In my opinion the Suntour forks on both bike are just terrible and would be the first thing I changed out. The Hayes MX-5 brakes worked surprisingly well and we changed them out basically just to save weight.

The shifting worked well for about a year before it started getting a bit "ambiguous".


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

Neither one of those bikes have great drivetrain on them, they are decent and will do the job but once they break or if you get the mod bug it will almost be better to buy another bike than to put the money in those bikes unless you are the type to never sell a bike until it is totally done.

I am older as well (39) so the FS has more allure to me, I could ride a hardtail and once I get a CX bike might even think about a HT in the next 2 years but for now FS is great for me.

I would lean towards the FS bike, but I would buy it to ride it and make sure ou enjoy the sport, if you really take off start saving the money up and look towards a Giant Anthem down the road.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

For your budget neither bike is the best choice with at least a $200 fork upgrade and more down the road. A BD Gravity Point 3 has X7 drive and a RockSox XC32 TK fork you do not need to upgrade for $750 shipped. The geo is better than the steeper setup Giant hasn't upgraded in years.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point3 29er Mountain Bikes
Ride a Trek X-Cal 8 to see if you might like it.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> For your budget neither bike is the best choice with at least a $200 fork upgrade and more down the road. A BD Gravity Point 3 has X7 drive and a RockSox XC32 TK fork you do not need to upgrade for $750 shipped. The geo is better than the steeper setup Giant hasn't upgraded in years.
> Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Gravity 29Point3 29er Mountain Bikes
> Ride a Trek X-Cal 8 to see if you might like it.


The gravity sounds good. Have you ridden one?


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hmmm. I do really like the Trek X-Cal 8. Seems like a better price for the components than the 2014 talon 1 at 1380.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The thing I say about the Yukon is that it is too cheap for a FS bike. Buy the Talon, it has better components and is a better frame. The Yukon has no rear lockout anyway.


I had a 2009 Yukon frame built up with with nicer parts for a couple seasons. It's a pretty impressive frame for the cost. Pedals quite nice.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

welker666 said:


> Hmmm. I do really like the Trek X-Cal 8. Seems like a better price for the components than the 2014 talon 1 at 1380.


The X-Cal is a great bike, and the 29er wheels are a major improvement.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

This is an impossible decision. Kona kahuna?


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

welker666 said:


> This is an impossible decision. Kona kahuna?


In that category, the Trek X-Cal 8 would be the best option. The Kona Kahuna costs $200 more than the 8, and has the same level spec.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Out of the Talon and the Yukon, I say the Talon. I own a Talon and after I swapped the front fork it has been great. Looking at reviews on both bikes the Talon has a much better review. The best advise though would be, if possible test ride both and go with the one you like the most.
Now If you are starting to look at other bikes, look at airborne. Better components and really good reviews.

Airborne Bicycles. Guardian 2.0

Good luck.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I have an ulterior reason to like Konas, but I think you were on the right track looking at used bikes. The pricepoint between $600 and $1700 is a bit of a wasteland.


----------



## time229er (Oct 30, 2013)

welker666 said:


> By uphill, I mean climbing 3000 feet to get to the fun parts of the ride in Socal.


if you climb 3000', don't you have to DH 3000'...? it works that way around here anyway...alot of times I would much rather just do that gravity ditty!


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

So there is the "Gravity" and The "Airborne" Mail order. But it seems like the Trek X-Cal 8 Wins price and specwise from a shop right?


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

The airborne seeker seems to be the hands down winner, though.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you still have your old bike?


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

No, I sold it quite awhile ago


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a giant roam that I have been using to commute and take into he local trails. Great all around bike but a bit scary in the dirt and down hills.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The Roam's a hybrid, right?

If you're doing the catalog thing, you sacrifice the opportunity to test-ride bikes. I think fit is really important. But you can use your Roam to help you get the right size bike from Airborne, or any of the other catalogs.

If you haven't got the fit nailed, do that first.

If you have a "normal" length stem once it fits, measure the frame reach and get something that matches. You may not be able to find frame reach for a bike you're considering, so you can use effective top tube length as a somewhat less good alternative. If the seat tube angles of the bikes are different, ETT gets messed up.

A really long or really short stem would let you know you need to get a different size, and which direction to go to correct. If you're more than one size off, you might do better sticking with something local.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ugg This thread is way off track. Sorry. All the cheap FS naysayers convinced me not to get one.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Given the particular comparison and the Yukon's reviews, I think both bikes sound okay if you have to have new.

But you can certainly do better secondhand or maybe Internet catalog. And if you didn't want to get sidetracked, you'd just ignore us and press on.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't mind the sidetrack. I was apologizing to everyone else.


----------



## welker666 (Nov 15, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The Roam's a hybrid, right?
> 
> If you're doing the catalog thing, you sacrifice the opportunity to test-ride bikes. I think fit is really important. But you can use your Roam to help you get the right size bike from Airborne, or any of the other catalogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for for the tips!!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

welker666 said:


> I don't mind the sidetrack. I was apologizing to everyone else.


Everyone else is who's sidetracking your thread.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

the talon gets a thumbs up from me b/c of geo, climbing, & handling. great bike for the money, but its aluminum and beats the shite outta my dysfunctional lower back.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
Have you played with the fit? I notice my back is quite sensitive to handlebar position.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

yup i have. i currently ride a '13 nimble 9 SS with a 50mm stem & 30" bars and love it. no probs on that bike. the talon has a 40mm stem and 28" bars and still kills me. i've played with all types of stem and bar config's amongst other adjustments


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I found having my seat set back too far back gets me in the lower back. I ran a post with some extra layback for awhile, and going back to a straight-up post made a lot of difference. You might get an idea if this affects you by just sliding your seat back or forth in your current post and seeing if you notice anything. I know seat position is technically supposed to be a function of how your knee lines up over your pedal, but in the 'right' position by that criteria, I end up in a position that works my lower back over (I wasn't all that nice to it when I was younger either, so that doesn't help). Probably give up some efficiency, but at least it's not a crapshoot whether I'll be tweaked the day after a long ride anymore.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah i've tried all things you have mentioned not caring about "proper fit" as long as it was pain free. i have 1 herniated & 1 bulged disc from use & abuse along with a doosey of a car wreck. the other day at a stop sign i powered off and in my power stroke on drive side leg i broke a chain and lemme tell ya, i'm still paying for that. tweaked the back nicely, you know the kind where you move a certain way and knocks the wind from you and sends ya to the ground. crappy thing is we had a hell of a storm rip through a couple days ago and i have many more trees to cut up.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

fishwrinkle said:


> yup i have. i currently ride a '13 nimble 9 SS with a 50mm stem & 30" bars and love it. no probs on that bike. the talon has a 40mm stem and 28" bars and still kills me. i've played with all types of stem and bar config's amongst other adjustments


Stem sizes like that would have me moving down a bike size. Granted, I have narrower bars. But not that much narrower - 680 mm on the new bike, IIRC.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah a 40mm on a lg xc frame is a lil ridiculous but i had it laying around, however i did run the 50 on it for quite some time. i then bought my xl steel AM frame and it rides and fits like a dream. i'm 6'2" 34" inseam and weigh 205 geared so i do believe the frame sizes aren't the problem. lol the LBS wanted to put me on a medium xc frame, i felt like a shriner.


----------



## El Cheap0 (Mar 23, 2013)

CannondaleF9 said:


> The thing I say about the Yukon is that it is too cheap for a FS bike. Buy the Talon, it has better components and is a better frame. The Yukon has no rear lockout anyway.


I just got a 2012 yukon fx, medium frame, used for $550. Guy only rode it like twice on pavement only. The fork on the yukon sucks a ton. Its a suntour xcm, which is better than the xct (fork on the talon). Actually the rear shock (giant air 4) sorta has a lockout. There is a knob that you can turn all the way to the right (like 10 half turns from all the way left) and it mostly locks it out. Only around a cm will be used on the rear shock w/ knob all way right. 
Yukon is my 1st real mtbike, and it's worth it. I'm about 120 lbs though, and the coil in the fork is their hard version, so I only use about 60mm of its 100mm. Im switching it out though for the soft coil for~$15. If it doesn't work well, im getting better used fork, maybe the new RS 30 gold. And the xcm only has preload adjuster (which does just about nothing) and lockout.
Grip isn't best on yukon, don't know if it's just a quick fix with different tires though.


----------



## halld15 (Sep 14, 2012)

El Cheap0 said:


> I just got a 2012 yukon fx, medium frame, used for $550. Guy only rode it like twice on pavement only. The fork on the yukon sucks a ton. Its a suntour xcm, which is better than the xct (fork on the talon). Actually the rear shock (giant air 4) sorta has a lockout. There is a knob that you can turn all the way to the right (like 10 half turns from all the way left) and it mostly locks it out. Only around a cm will be used on the rear shock w/ knob all way right.
> Yukon is my 1st real mtbike, and it's worth it. I'm about 120 lbs though, and the coil in the fork is their hard version, so I only use about 60mm of its 100mm. Im switching it out though for the soft coil for~$15. If it doesn't work well, im getting better used fork, maybe the new RS 30 gold. And the xcm only has preload adjuster (which does just about nothing) and lockout.
> Grip isn't best on yukon, don't know if it's just a quick fix with different tires though.


where are you getting the springs/which ones are you getting. i am about the same weight on the same bike and have the same problem with fork travel.


----------



## El Cheap0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Well after riding the crap outta the fork, its noticeably plusher, but I still only use 80mm max. I called suntour but they said they didn't have any softer coil for my fork. My fork is a xcm 32 (I think) with a black lockout switch (the color matters). They stopped manufacturing the coils so the suntour guy couldn't help. I'm just going to ride the bike until I get fed up with the lower end proponents, so I'll probably upgrade to new bike in ~ 3 or 4 years.

So if you call the suntour guy hopefully you have a different model than me and they will have softer coils in stock. 
FYI on the back of the fork there's a sticker with a color and a capital letter telling which coil is inside, I have an orange H for hard.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Cheap0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh and there's like many different types of xct, xcm, and xcr, some with lockout, others with only a preload, others with none and others with both. So there's a good chance you have a slightly different fork than me, if I were you I'd still call suntour.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

